# Knox Mason #13



## thorntll (Jun 24, 2015)

Found this in my crawl space. Would like to knows it value. 

Also many other types of bottles. Some with small openings. What is best way to clean?


----------



## botlguy (Jun 24, 2015)

Knox Masons are not worth much, too new. Clean bottles and jars in warm soapy water, if badly stained they can be professionally tumbled / polished if they are worth the expense, usually about $25.00 per item.               Jim


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 26, 2015)

Jim is correct, Knox jars are pretty common - unless it's a half gallon or a half pint, then you could get $15-$20 for it.  That number on the bottom is simply a mold number and means nothing.  There's some old wives tale that says moonshiners (or housewives, whichever you choose) broke #13 jars because they were bad luck.  That's a bunch of hooey, but Ball jars seem to go for more because of it (the story that is).  -Tammy


----------

